# Preg swordtail??



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

What do you guys think? Here are two pictures of my swordtail.. do you think she might be prego?
If so.. my male is always chasing her around the tank.. do you think it might be to stressful? Should i move here into my going to be fry tank? Its a 5g.


















Thanks for your help!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

looks like it. moving her should be fine .


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If there is a male in the tank, she is gravid. Livebearers never stop breeding.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

So what would be best then, to leave her in the community tank or move her into her own tank?


----------

